# Well, a package just arrived in my mailbox.



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

After a lengthy seven days of sweating. 

This pretty much sums up my day after just coming inside off the back porch


:dr:ss


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

SO what did you get ???


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't just tease us, show us what you got.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Eternal Rider said:


> Don't just tease us, show us what you got.


:tpd: I want to see some Cohibo's:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Do tell!


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

krevo81 said:


> After a lengthy seven days of sweating.
> 
> This pretty much sums up my day after just coming inside off the back porch
> 
> :dr:ss


talk about a worthless thread, lol.. we need pics!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

krevo81 said:


> After a lengthy seven days of sweating.
> 
> This pretty much sums up my day after just coming inside off the back porch
> 
> :dr:ss


They finally delivered your first Hustler in the subscription, huh?

MCS


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

You could call it a test package. This is a whole nother ball game for me.

A 5'r of Partie Shorts, a 5'r of Monte #5's (on sale), 1 Boli and 1 Hoyo Ep #2. 

The two singles have met their demise over the last 4 hours, unfortunately.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

as they say...









(Nice pick up by the way!)


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Mail order bride?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

krevo81 said:


> You could call it a test package. This is a whole nother ball game for me.


Test successful. Time to load up!


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> Test successful. Time to load up!


What's funny is, as I was burning that Ep 2, I was on my laptop on the back patio "browsing" for more. My credit card is in the corner crying right now. :r

I've spent a month here and you guys have already ruined me :tu I can't thank you all enough!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

krevo81 said:


> What's funny is, as I was burning that Ep 2, I was on my laptop on the back patio "browsing" for more. My credit card is in the corner crying right now. :r
> 
> *I've spent a month here and you guys have already ruined me :tu I can't thank you all enough!!*




:r* we do our best!*


----------



## nizzer (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas. 

Excited.:tu


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Your more of a man than I. Been too scared to order. Despite WANTING to order some Diplimaticos to simply have on hand for special occasions.

Afraid that I'd be the guy they'd use to make an EXAMPLE of!! Can't afford the Attorney fees or the Jail time. 

FN in MT:cb


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll need to get your address then, FN.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

So how does everyone here feel about the RASSC?? Better or worse than the Party Shorts?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I find that some of the younger Party Shorts taste grassy out of the box. The RASCC always smoke fine out of the box.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Let me give you some advice: cut up your credit cards. Do it right now. You'll thank me later.  

Congrats on the pick-up and welcome to the other all-consuming slope. :ss


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

The Party Shorts do taste grassy to me without some aging but do they ever pack a punch for such a small cigar.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

krevo81 said:


> So how does everyone here feel about the RASSC?? Better or worse than the Party Shorts?


Not better or worse just different. Actually I prefer the RASCC over the Shorts but that's just me.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

IMHO they are completely different tastes. The Short is up in your face flavor with some strength added where as the RASCC is more subtle flavors with a refined taste profile. Guess I'm saying I'd rather smoke the RASCC than the shorts.....:cb


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll get pics up soon


----------

